# S3/A3 in mexico?



## WhenDubsCry (Jan 4, 2003)

did they get them there? sorry for stupid questions...


----------



## WhenDubsCry (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: S3/A3 in mexico? (WhenDubsCry)*

ok.....anybody?


----------



## Dr. Wagner (Dec 13, 2000)

Yes. We have A3 and we had S3 in Mexico.
Check for yourself:
http://www.audi.com.mx/Audi/CW....html


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Wagner)*

I know you can still find the S3 in mexico now lets say that I was to go down there and pick one up what would have to be done to make it road legal here in the states??


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

emissions and bumpers


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

so the question is how much does an S3 go for down there, converted to $$ of course?


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (Neu Bug)*

I went out to the VW Mexico site, they are actually sold in Dollars and if memory serves me $43K.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

is that an A or S? $43 grand seems like a bit much- that's a pimped out A4 or almost an S4 here in the states.


----------



## cdub93 (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubweiser 2.0* »_I know you can still find the S3 in mexico now lets say that I was to go down there and pick one up what would have to be done to make it road legal here in the states??

good question. i was wondering the same thing.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

don't even think about importing the car unless you have about $130,000+ for the car.
To federalize the car you need:
3 cars
2 to crash test
1 for emissions
Importing fees
Federalizing fees
All new bumpers
All new glass
All new airbags
All new emissions equipment
All new seat belts
and some more $$$$$$


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

you just ruined my day, oh well on to another hopeless fantasy i suppose


----------

